# Canon 430Ex III (non RT) worth the money?



## Chaitanya (Dec 18, 2015)

Today while checking Canon India website I noticed they have released two different versions of 430ex III in India. One is the RT version and the other one is non RT version. There is a 4000Rs(apprx) difference between the two. I am looking to upgrade my speedlight from 270ex to 430ex III for macro work. I don't plan to invest in St-e3 RT in future. Also I will be using the flash with a sync cord and mounted on Kirk macro flash bracket. Is the extra 4000Rs really worth it for the RT version? 
Here is the link to speedlights on Canon India:
http://www.canon.co.in/personal/products/interchangeable-lens-camera/eos-accessories?languageCode=EN#type=speedlite


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 18, 2015)

You seem to have answered your own question. You do not intend to use the R/T features, so why buy it?


Rather than spend big bucks for a single arm bracket, consider a dual arm unit, and a flash controller. You can set the flash ratio and do things you cannot do with a single flash unit. 
You can get more light as well, which lets you stop down further.

I'm not a big fan of Cowboy Studio, but the idea is a good one.

http://www.cowboystudio.com/product_p/octopus%20flash%20bracket.htm

Of course, Wimberly has a kit to setup a dual flash unit, but for someone on a limited budget, I'd get the two flashes plus wireless controller over one with a expensive bracket.

http://www.tripodhead.com/products/flash-bracket-macro-brackets.cfm


----------



## Chaitanya (Dec 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You seem to have answered your own question. You do not intend to use the R/T features, so why buy it?
> 
> 
> Rather than spend big bucks for a single arm bracket, consider a dual arm unit, and a flash controller. You can set the flash ratio and do things you cannot do with a single flash unit.
> ...


I have tried that octopus flash bracket in past with a pair of Nissin Di700 and Nikon D90 setup. I didn't find it particularly comfortable to use. 


IMG_0137 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr
With small flashes like 270ex and others that bracket is a really good macro flash bracket with medium and large flashes it gives the most painful setup to shoot with. a friend of mine here had purchased the Kirk Macro flash bracket(universal) couple of months back but he doesnt seem to have use for it anymore and is selling it at a good price. 
http://www.kirkphoto.com/Macro_Flash_Bracket-Universal.html

with that bracket I can use the 430ex as well as the 270ex for macro shooting with someone else doing the duty of handholding the 2nd flash. 

I was wondering with the cheap Yongnuo transmitter available on ebay, was it worth the premium for the RT model? as it might be easier to sell it compared to Non RT one.


----------

